# I'm 'OTT' apparently...



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Some builders came today to sort out the leak in the roof. They came into the back yard to see what needed doing and must have seen the 'Watch Out, Rabbits About' sign on the shed door. Here's the conversation that followed:

Builder: What's in the shed? Rabbits?

Me: (Very proud) Yep. Two rabbits.

Builder: So what do they have? Like a hutch inside or something?

Me: Well, yes, there's a hutch in there, but they have run of the shed. The shed's their hutch.

Builder: Oh right. That's a bit OTT isn't it? Do they really need all that space?

Me: (Getting agitated) Well yes, actually. They need lots of space, hutches should be at least 6ft long.

Builder: Oh. Well, I don't see the point in rabbits anyway to be honest. They don't do anything. Got one for my 5-year-old and it only lived 2 weeks, it was eaten by a fox. Then again, they only live 2 years or so don't they? Like giant hamsters, really.

Me: (Now quite angry) No, they have the potential to live into their teens, actually, and if you look after them properly and know about their behaviour they're very good pets. They have a lot to offer. They're certainly not 'boring'!

Builder: (Clearly thinking I'm bonkers) Ok. Should I get started on the roof then?


I bet I gave them a laugh. They'll be telling their mates about the crazy, OTT girl for a good while  I just find it so damn RUDE that people are so openly critical of my beloved pets. I'm proud of the life I give my bunnies, thank you very much. Keep your criticisms to yourself :nono:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Some builders came today to sort out the leak in the roof. They came into the back yard to see what needed doing and must have seen the 'Watch Out, Rabbits About' sign on the shed door. Here's the conversation that followed:
> 
> Builder: What's in the shed? Rabbits?
> 
> ...


I will be honest by saying that I have not owned rabbits but I would like to think I would have taken better care of them than him! I wouldn't be so flippant with my comments!
Each to their own but unfortunately there are people who think their opinions are really important and being about as subtle as a sledgehammer!!
How you look after your rabbits and how you wish to house them is nobody else's business but your own! As long as they're happy and contented!!
Plonker he is!! He should stick to building!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would love to see his face if he saw how many people like your there are  with all their set-ups!
Pay no attention to people like that, they are the sort of people that are ignorant to many things and don't feel the need to change that! Its their loss that they won't know how great bunnys can be, and to be honest, I wouldnt want to tell him they are wonderful incase he gets one "for his daughter" again!

I always say that they are my "hobby" I don't drink or smoke and I don't go out very often (apart from the cinema and 2 for £10 meals lmao) so the money I would waste on those things makes my bunnies happy with Munchkin Manor 

*Heidi*


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Disrespectful.

They would probably have got a lecture about the 5 freedoms here, and wished they'd never opened their mouths!!


----------



## Meena (Apr 5, 2012)

This is something I get quite often. If you have more than a few pets you are considered strange. Heaven forbid having something like mice. My mice have massive cages out in the shed. With lots of hay, they have a mix of hamster food and dog kibble as well as millet worms and cat food. My mother things I'm wierd as do my family, they have never been pet people. 

The fact that you take pride in the welfare of your rabbits isn't something that is OTT at all. I wish I could give my buns run of the shed but unfortunately the best I could do is a hutch with a run in there as we have no loft so use the shed as storage for less valuable storage. 

I'd ignore it, some people prefer to stay less educated and moronic, allow them their ignorance. Just a shame the poor bunny had to suffer for their moronic attitude


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought it was really disrespectful. I was livid! How dare he judge me for the way I keep my buns when he has no clue about their care. I give Flix and Gaga the best life I possibly can;they're a huge part of my life and I love them with all my heart. It's just a shame people don't 'get it'.

Their loss! 



hazyreality said:


> I always say that they are my "hobby" I don't drink or smoke and I don't go out very often (apart from the cinema and 2 for £10 meals lmao) so the money I would waste on those things makes my bunnies happy with Munchkin Manor
> 
> *Heidi*


I think the same thing! I'm not a drinker or a smoker either, and have problems with anxiety which make it difficult for me to go out and socialise. I don't spend silly amounts of money on clothes, techie things etc. My animals are treated instead, because they're more than worth it :001_wub:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Jordan Rose and everyone else - you've defo got your priorities right. But sadly there are too many people around like that bloke - they just don't get it. hard to educate poeple like that.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well i got laughed at by the people that were putting my enclosure up because it was for rabbits ha


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> well i got laughed at by the people that were putting my enclosure up because it was for rabbits ha


Some people are idiots : What was your enclosure meant to be for? Is its primary function a dog kennel? I can remember seeing pics of it and thought it looked perfect for buns!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Some people are idiots : What was your enclosure meant to be for? Is its primary function a dog kennel? I can remember seeing pics of it and thought it looked perfect for buns!


yer it was meant for a dog kennel, so i made some alterations to make it suitable, im paying for it so its up to me what i use it for ha.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Brilliant I wish I could be more articulate!!

I was in [email protected] today and was nearly going to say something to the people who were looking at buying carefress for their guniea pigs. Their conversation went something like "but they stink on the shavings, we could try this it says it more absorbent". I was thinking of saying something along the lines of "well you shouldnt use shavings because" but new they would take it the wrong way.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm afraid we're really naughty at butting in on other people's conversations nowadays. Some people probably think we are weird, but others seem really interested.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

My 'friend' called my rabbits pointless today too.  

I CAN NOT stand people like this.


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

My husband thought I was abit odd when I was telling him my grand plans for my shed. Until I showed him some of the amazing setups that other bunny owners have online that I have drawn inspiration from. I'm forever asking him to come outside with a drill and screws.

His friends do think it s OTT with the carpets, cat beds and their lounging shelves when they see it. But when they were younger they all have a singleton bun kept alone in a hutch at the end of the garden.:nono:


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

my hubby keeps telling my i'm not allowed to change the shed into a rabbit run  but he may have a point that its coz we have no where else to stack the wood and keep it dry :lol: spoil sport :lol:

i would be fumming though if that had been said to me! pointless indeed!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> Brilliant I wish I could be more articulate!!
> 
> I was in [email protected] today and was nearly going to say something to the people who were looking at buying carefress for their guniea pigs. Their conversation went something like "but they stink on the shavings, we could try this it says it more absorbent". I was thinking of saying something along the lines of "well you shouldnt use shavings because" but new they would take it the wrong way.


It is difficult to pipe up isn't it? I've had a few people comment on the bunnies before and not had the guts to say anything back; working at the shelter means I have to say if something's not right (if boarding bunnies come in on muesli for example, I'll approach them and give them diet advice).

It's hard when it's a stranger in a shop, though, I've only had the guts to say anything once and that was to express my disappointment and digust at the way a pet shop was keeping their rabbits (on shaving, muesli and in the window with nothing to keep them cool on a hot summer day  )


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I think that some really amazing people are drawn to rabbits - people that are caring and really get it. Often very sensitive people. They are the passionate ones, and they are the ones that look after their rabbits so well. 

Rabbit care has changed so much in recent years. The people that provide so well for their bunnies now are the forerunners. 

Hopefully, over time, others will come to realise that, lovely though they are, rabbits are specialised pets, not just something to be bought to entertain the kids until the novelty wears off, or the next craze comes along.

Sorry .....OTT!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I think that some really amazing people are drawn to rabbits - people that are caring and really get it. Often very sensitive people. They are the passionate ones, and they are the ones that look after their rabbits so well.
> 
> Rabbit care has changed so much in recent years. The people that provide so well for their bunnies now are the forerunners.
> 
> ...


Well said! We're all very sensitive souls, we rabbit people :yesnod:


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

yes we are sensitive, although the only time i show it is with my babies, fur or skin  my poor hubby is so neglected i sometimes wonder why he still loves me :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i did have a staff worker in one shop say that if they sold rabbit enclosures the size they need it would put people off buying them. which to me actually sounds like a good thing as it would stop them being bought by people that arent going to give them the care needed.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> i did have a staff worker in one shop say that if they sold rabbit enclosures the size they need it would put people off buying them. which to me actually sounds like a good thing as it would stop them being bought by people that arent going to give them the care needed.


Exactly! At the shelter we ask for a minimum 6x2ft hutch and attached 6x4ft run- or similar- for outdoor bunnies. It really shows who's serious having these policies, as we discover who's willing to fulfil these requirements and therefore, who really is equipped to take on rabbits...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

gem88 said:


> yes we are sensitive, although the only time i show it is with my babies, fur or skin  my poor hubby is so neglected i sometimes wonder why he still loves me :lol:


Funny, I think that aswell  poor OH's! But then he is just as crazy with his car as I am with the rabbits!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What I just don't get is how pets shops can sell hutches that don't meet rabbit welfare requirements. 

I did email our local Seapets once about one of their gimmicky castle mini hutches. I got a reply of sorts, but my comments didn't go down too well .............. 

Our local RSPCA rehoming centre asks for a minimum of 50square ft for an average sized pair of rabbits, including a good sized hutch. That soon weeds out those that weren't really committed. But many adopters try really hard, often needing to build their own, as so little is available to buy.

Every prospective adopter has a home visit, as sadly not everyone is honest about their accommodation. 

Each adoption was followed up by the Rabbit Lady, with a further home visit to make sure everything was going OK. She also offers an ongoing outreach service, if the adopters need advice.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Some builders came today to sort out the leak in the roof. They came into the back yard to see what needed doing and must have seen the 'Watch Out, Rabbits About' sign on the shed door. Here's the conversation that followed:
> 
> Builder: What's in the shed? Rabbits?
> 
> ...


Haha, good on you!

I get this all the time, too. I almost had the same conversation when I caught up with an old friend (who had never been to my current home) inthe summer. When I showed her the set-up she couldn't believe it was all 'just for a rabbit' and pretty much rolled her eyes when I started explaining. It turned out she used to have a rabbit herself and so 'knew all about them', although when I quizzed her it turned out her last bun had lived in a hutch and met a sticky end with a fox 

I'm used to it, but I don't care. People often simply don't want to understand about animal welfare issues because of the whole bunch of uncomfortable realities they'd have to face up to if they did...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Summersky said:


> What I just don't get is how pets shops can sell hutches that don't meet rabbit welfare requirements.
> 
> I did email our local Seapets once about one of their gimmicky castle mini hutches. I got a reply of sorts, but my comments didn't go down too well ..............
> 
> ...


The SAA has the same policy- like you say, it sorts out those who would be willing to provide for rabbits in the long term. Sadly, though, many are put off by our policies and most likely go to pet shops to buy a rabbit and a tiny hutch for them to live in. It's just so wrong that they're so easily available 

We had a hutch donated to us, actually, and it measures 2.5ftx 1ft  Absolutely disgusting!!  It is now on display outside the rabbit units, with a sign saying how utterly inappropriate it is. It upsets me to think so many rabbits will be living their whole lives in accomodation like that, as they're justified by the pet shops that sell them :mad2:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have come across someone who wants me to look after her pets if she goes away, including some rabbits and guinea pigs. I am trying to pluck up the courage and find the wording on how to tell her that her hutches are (but must be said in a more tactful way) appauling 
She has 3 rabbits -2 what look like nethie x lionhead are kept seperate but with a guinea pig each  in hutches which arn't even 4ft - with a mesh door and a wooden door but no divider to create a "bed" area. There is a hutch there(empty at the mo) which looks about 2 1/2 - 3ft 
Then the 3rd rabbit is a conti x by the looks of him - he is huge! He has hutch which is more suitable (compared to the others) it looks to be about 6ft long and 2 1/2 ft tall and deep. BUT he has no attatched run  and once again he is kept alone. 
She also has chickens which have a bizarre set up!

As I say, I need to say something but I just don't know how to bring it up. She said she knows that people dont like guineas kept with rabbits now (when I mentioned that) but how hers are friends and that she couldnt keep the rabbits together so thats all they have.

Poor babies, and they seem really friendly aswell.

*Heidi*


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I have come across someone who wants me to look after her pets if she goes away, including some rabbits and guinea pigs. I am trying to pluck up the courage and find the wording on how to tell her that her hutches are (but must be said in a more tactful way) appauling
> She has 3 rabbits -2 what look like nethie x lionhead are kept seperate but with a guinea pig each  in hutches which arn't even 4ft - with a mesh door and a wooden door but no divider to create a "bed" area. There is a hutch there(empty at the mo) which looks about 2 1/2 - 3ft
> Then the 3rd rabbit is a conti x by the looks of him - he is huge! He has hutch which is more suitable (compared to the others) it looks to be about 6ft long and 2 1/2 ft tall and deep. BUT he has no attatched run  and once again he is kept alone.
> She also has chickens which have a bizarre set up!
> ...


Aww, poor things  Could you possibly link her to the RWAF website, or offer to help her with a new setup (I know you like building runs and the like)? I've done a bunny homecheck before where the setup was nowhere near big enough  Gave them some tips and pointers about attaching runs and another hutch to improve it space-wise. Luckily, they were really understanding and asked lots of questions and came up with a great setup in the end 

Maybe you could help her with bonding, too, and see if she could bond the buns, then the guineas together separately. It seems like a really odd setup- why would you have 2 bunny-piggy pairs, when you can have bunny-bunny and piggy-piggy pairs


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> I have come across someone who wants me to look after her pets if she goes away, including some rabbits and guinea pigs. I am trying to pluck up the courage and find the wording on how to tell her that her hutches are (but must be said in a more tactful way) appauling
> She has 3 rabbits -2 what look like nethie x lionhead are kept seperate but with a guinea pig each  in hutches which arn't even 4ft - with a mesh door and a wooden door but no divider to create a "bed" area. There is a hutch there(empty at the mo) which looks about 2 1/2 - 3ft
> Then the 3rd rabbit is a conti x by the looks of him - he is huge! He has hutch which is more suitable (compared to the others) it looks to be about 6ft long and 2 1/2 ft tall and deep. BUT he has no attatched run  and once again he is kept alone.
> She also has chickens which have a bizarre set up!
> ...


You could offer to do the bonding for her.  Mind you, they probably aren't even neutered.

Something needs to be done. If you can't bring yourself to say it, I would leave this note. http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/pdfs/Dearrabbitownerwinter.pdf

Although, it may be better if you told them. :/


----------

